# New Kittens. :) I have questions!



## Ali_1010 (May 8, 2011)

So...my neighbor's cat had kittens (her second litter in a year). They have since spayed her, but I went to go check out the kittens (of course.. :greengrin: ) and ended up coming home with two. :thumb:

I took a kitten from her first litter, he was the sweetest thing. But I made the mistake of telling my mother, who immidiately demanded I get rid of him. My friend ended up adopting him and he lives the life of a pampered kitty.

Anyways! So, I adopted these two kittens. I'm pretty sure they're about 12 weeks. I have them living outside, I have a large rabbit cage in which I gave them a scratching post, litter box, food and water, a hidey house, tons of straw, blankets, and toys. Its a bit cramped for them, but I bring them inside everyday for a few hours. I've had them for about a week now, my mom doesn't know I have them. They started out hissing and hating me-now they'll let me pet them and pick them up, although they're not overly friendly-just noisey around feeding time. :wink:

So, these are "my" first cats. I had a cat when I was about 8 for a few months until my landlord decided she was "lonely" and basically just stole her. I've wanted a cat ever since, but my mom always says no. So...like all my other animals...I just brought them home. :greengrin: She won't tell me to get rid of them if i've already have them for awhile. BUT-my point to this was-I have questions!

They're still pretty weary of me-what else can I do to help build trust? I give them treats, i play with them everyday and bring them inside to nap and hangout with me when my mom's not home. I'm hoping once my mother finds them out, she'll let me bring them inside (at least for the winter! They're still plenty warm out there with all the straw and blankets and out of the elements, but still...), but for now they're going to be outside "barn" kitties-is this okay? ALSO-they're COVERED in fleas. I've bathed and plucked fleas from the worse of the two-what else can I do? I figured i'd buy flea shampoo, but I don't think they sell flea medication for kittens? What is the heart condition they can get from fleas? Should I test them for that before I start treating them for the fleas?

My other, BIG question:
I'm getting their shots on Thursday. The package i'm getting is going to be $160 for both of them, and it means they'll be getting:
-FVRCP
-Round/Hook Dewormer
-FELv Vaccine
-FELv, FIV, and Heartworm test (results come in 10 min.)

That is for kittens at 12 weeks. On the vet website though, it then goes on to say at 16 weeks they must receive the FVRCP and FELv Vaccine AGAIN, as well as a rabies shot-is this true? I would image double-dousing the kittens would be pointless, is there some need for the second round of vaccines? I mean, i'll get them if they're important, they're just pretty darn expensive... :scratch:

And finally, at what age should I spay/neuter them? I was thinking 5/6 months? Thats what the normal is around here at least, and then i'll also qualify for low cost spay/neuter.

OH! And i probably should post pictures, silly me. 

Here's Ko?ka (Brown and white) and Vystrašený (Black and white). Their names Kosh-ka: Cat and Vis-straw-sha-knee: Frightened are czech. :dance:


----------



## sulphurfire (Jul 5, 2011)

That sounds about right. Especially on the getting fixed we brought a 6 month old to get spayed and she turned out to be already bred. On the flea prevention go with what your vet recommends I almost lost a cat to flea drops that I got from a national chain.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

the vaccine needs a booster hence the second shot.

as to them being in the barn -- they will be fine  

fleas can easily take over your house so yes give them a flea bath and possibly even a flea dip. Its very hard to get rid of fleas so I highly suggest you get on top of it quick! Also I recommend something like Frontline or advantix - expensive but WORTH IT.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Yes they need the second shot or the first is almost worthless. 
There is flea treatment for cats like Stacey said and I highly recommend it. 

They need to be spayed or neutered NOW. If you wait till they are 6 monist most likely they will already be bred! :shocked: 

Barn cats do fine if they can get out of the elements. Do they have access to a barn or just the rabbit cage?


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

As a groomer for 17 years I do not recommened flea dipping a cat. The reason being a dip is not normally rinsed off and because cats lick them selves will ingest it. Frontline is probably your best bet but cats can have reactions to flea meds. I had one loose most of her hair, it grew back eventually. Also Get a fecal done. Good luck with them. We are always getting cats and kittens dropped off some can be tamed some can't. All our spayed/nuetered. Our spca does farm cats for $15. Includes rabies shots


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

Also fleas carry tapeworm. Heartworm is carried by mosquitoes. If you don't have flea shampoo on hand you can safely use dawn dish detergent. Let it set on them for as long as you can at least 5 minutes. It breaks own the fleas exoskeleton.


----------



## Jdyson (Jul 20, 2011)

congrats on your kitties! I have 11 and am always wanting another  . At 12 weeks I would give them a bath in Dawn dishwasing liquid. The blue kind because a cat is very sensitive to things like that and Dawn is a very mild soap. It smothers the live fleas. Then use a flea comb on them and see what the vet recommends for a kitten that age. If you can get them fixed at about 5 months old that would be perfect. Most cats come into heat at 5 to 6 months old. If one happens to be a boy, do the same for him. It could reduce the amount that he sprays. I hope that helps! Good luck with your mom, I had to do the same with one of my boys :laugh:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Jdyson, Is there any reason to wait till 5mos to spay/nuter? 
With my dogs I actually wait till over a year preferable 2 years but I have complete control of where they go. I also have development reasons attached to behavior that I do that. 
With cats I have always heard to spay/nuter as young as possible 6-8weeks old.


----------



## Ali_1010 (May 8, 2011)

Thank you so much everyone!! I gave them baths again, and tomorrow they're going for their shots. :greengrin: 

They are SO much friendlier now as well! I will have to post new pictures and videos, they're like little TORPEDOS! :greengrin: Anndddd now when I pet them they want to be cuddled and purr like nuts.  

I also *think* they're both girls, but I'll find out for sure tomorrow. Yay! :leap:


----------



## Jdyson (Jul 20, 2011)

Freedomstar, I personally would wait until then for them to grow a little before I spay or neuter. I have had them done at 6 weeks but I would prefer for them to be a little older. It ends up being my personal preference rather than anything else.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats they are adorable.... :thumb:


----------



## JackMilliken (Jul 29, 2011)

There so cute! Keep us updated


----------

